# Transmission sensor?



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

there might, or might not. and if yes, there's prolly several of them. 
reason I said not is you may have what they call a virtual sensor. basically, to cut costs, they do not use physical sensor, but ECM "figures it out" based on multiple parameters collected off other sensors. 
did you try to google your trannie sensors? at least, it tells you if you have one. 
out of curiosity, what you did for 40 years, after you "were" certified Toyota tech?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah, you do have physical sensors, though they may not be the culprits. 
here's handy article for you:

http://www.newprotest.org/details.pl?1410


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.usatransdoctor.com/DomesticDODGEselectandanswers.htm#A604


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Just drove it again. It's working fine now, so guess I'll just see what happens.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

pour some Lucas treatment in. Not too much, just a little bit. good medicine.


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> 2006 Dodge Caravan. The transmission slipped while shifting into 4th a couple times a few days ago. Have had no problems since. The Transmission was dealer serviced 4000 miles back, fluid is clean and full. I was a certified Toyota tranny mechanic 40 years ago, but know nothing about a Dodge. Is there a sensor that could be going out?


It won't be a sensor if you do not have a warning light on. It's either improper pressure to the clutch pack or the pack is worn out.. If it was a shift solenoid it would go into fail safe since its a electrical part.. The computer would know its out of spec.. 
If that was a LAN CAN system it would throw a code for transmission slip. Trams fix in a can will only swell up a clutch and by you a little time.. More than likely it will need to be rebuilt though.. 
I'm a senior master tech for Subaru of 20 years and do all the transmissions that come to the shop..


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I know it's possible, but a rebuild at 75,000 miles?


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> I know it's possible, but a rebuild at 75,000 miles?


It is a American made car, plus I have rebuilt transmissions on cars under warranty with only 20,000 miles. Like I said the trans fix in a can will buy you time and I wouldn't worry about it until the slip is very pronounced.. Until then don't worry about it.. Just drive it till it fails.. It should throw a light in 2 driving cycles being OBD 3 system.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Mack daddy said:


> It is a American made car, plus I have rebuilt transmissions on cars under warranty with only 20,000 miles.


Not all American made cars have transmission problems....only Chrysler, and your Dodge is on of their brands. My neighbors son had a job at a Chrysler dealer and most of his job was returning dead transmissions to the Chrysler plant and returning with new ones. That fact, and other notables, are why, when he bought his new truck, even with a potential employee discount, he bought a GM Siilverado. He has has no trouble with it. If Chrysler had not had their bail out in the 80s, we would not even remember the name today.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Mack daddy said:


> It should throw a light in 2 driving cycles being OBD 3 system.


 It has been driven more than 100 miles since it slipped, with no problems. And no light.


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> It has been driven more than 100 miles since it slipped, with no problems. And no light.


That's why I said just drive it and don't worry about it until it starts to have a pronounced slip or light.. 
I didn't say all American cars had transmission problems but if you have axess to TSB for Chrysler transmission issues. You would know its not just a fluke, they have issues..


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

polarzak said:


> Not all American made cars have transmission problems....only Chrysler, and your Dodge is on of their brands. My neighbors son had a job at a Chrysler dealer and most of his job was returning dead transmissions to the Chrysler plant and returning with new ones. That fact, and other notables, are why, when he bought his new truck, even with a potential employee discount, he bought a GM Siilverado. He has has no trouble with it. If Chrysler had not had their bail out in the 80s, we would not even remember the name today.


I still think that the government should have never stepped in and bailed out any automotive manufacture.. Yeah they are the big 3 have have been since the beginning.. They are not a bank and ford did not need the bail out.. That should tell you something about the product being produced.. Parts for American cars being made in Mexico, not USA..


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Mack daddy said:


> I still think that the government should have never stepped in and bailed out any automotive manufacture.. Yeah they are the big 3 have have been since the beginning.. They are not a bank and ford did not need the bail out.. That should tell you something about the product being produced.. Parts for American cars being made in Mexico, not USA..



I've been at a Honda dealer for a few years now, the v6 tranny's suck azz, replace them in odysseys all the time. Its not just a domestic thing....


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

D-rock said:


> I've been at a Honda dealer for a few years now, the v6 tranny's suck azz, replace them in odysseys all the time. Its not just a domestic thing....


If you have read some of my past post, you would know I work for Subaru.. Been there 20 years and also stated that I have rebuilt transmissions with only 20k miles on them...


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Mack daddy said:


> If you have read some of my past post, you would know I work for Subaru.. Been there 20 years and also stated that I have rebuilt transmissions with only 20k miles on them...



Sorry, I was agreeing with you


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

D-rock said:


> Sorry, I was agreeing with you


No it's cool..


----------

